# PXE-E53: No boot filename received - broken PXE  1.0

## doublehp

I am having the frequent error "PXE-E53: No boot filename received", using an Intel GD82559 based card.

On boot, the NIC says to support PXE 1.0 ; http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg10229.html says it could be the problem.

I have triple checked my conf ... and, i come to ask: any one know how to make this old PXE card work ?

system messages report

```
Sep 26 15:33:59 fly dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

Sep 26 15:33:59 fly dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.99 to 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

Sep 26 15:34:00 fly dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

Sep 26 15:34:00 fly dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.99 to 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

Sep 26 15:34:02 fly dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

Sep 26 15:34:02 fly dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.0.99 to 00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 via eth0

```

but i did not find any way to see if tftp server reveices requests at all.

My dhcp server section:

```
host twin {

# https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install

        hardware ethernet       00:90:27:8f:bd:d1 ;

        fixed-address   192.168.0.99 ;

        server-name     "192.168.0.205" ;

        next-server     192.168.0.205 ;

        filename "/home/tftp/i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0" ;

}

```

I have tried both /home/tftp/i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0 and /i386/current/images/netboot/pxelinux.0 ... same problem. Even when i run a local client, and successfully get the file, i dont find any log anywhere.

In the best case, daemon.log reports

```
Sep 26 16:07:43 fly in.tftpd[1510]: connect from 192.168.0.51 (192.168.0.51)
```

that describes my workstation IP, but i would prefer having more verbose details. That log never tell about my PXE client.

According to https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install my dhcp conf is good.

Any clue ?

----------

## doublehp

After testing the same machine, using same server conf (with of course adapted MAC), and just replacing the Intel PXE 1.0 card by a 3COM PXE 2.0 card ... the computer starts up.

I can not afford to change all my NICs; and some funny machines have integrated NIC

=> how to set up a BOOT server compatible with PXE 1.0 ?

----------

